# 90-Day reporting Retirement Visa



## rickirs (Mar 28, 2012)

I will be living in Bang Khun Thian area near Rama 2 road. Anyone know where I need to report on or about 90-Day period?


----------



## joseph44 (May 4, 2011)

Usually people go to Chaengwattana immigration, but there is also an immigration at the port. 
Try google......."Bangkok Port Immigration"


----------



## rickirs (Mar 28, 2012)

I find a lot of references to Bangkok Harbour Immigration Checkpoint but nothing about address or location. It would be more convenient than Chaeng Wattana


----------



## rickirs (Mar 28, 2012)

I found the Samut Sakhon Immigration Office on 17 Mu 3, Ekkachai-Bangbon Rd.


----------



## nookiebear (Jul 25, 2013)

You can do a 90 day report at any Immigration Office in Thailand


----------

